# Tailoring snowboard pants?



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

could you try on a pair of each type?
see how they fit with boots.


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

marjaruth said:


> So... I have a dilemma on whether if I should buy women's or youth pants. I am 5'0" or 60 inches tall. The issue is that if I buy women's pants- it will be crazy long and would mean it would need to get tailored. But I would be concerned if it would compromise the function of it (waterproofability and breathability of the pants) if I got it tailored.... OR.... I get youth's pants in XXL and I know I wouldn't need the length tailored. My question is that I am concerned that if I bought Youth... it would be too short to cover snowboard boots or get women's pants and get it tailored. Thoughts or advice?


Rainy pass here in Seattle could tailor pants for you. Not sure I'd trust anyone else. They are amazing, and a lot of companies will honor warranties if rainy pass does the work.


----------



## collectingpennies (Mar 31, 2015)

deagol said:


> could you try on a pair of each type?
> see how they fit with boots.


I know that women's will fit perfectly over the boots because I had a pair of women's pants from last season (it's too big now). I never gotten it tailored though. So I would have to try it with youth pants and see how it fits over boots. I didn't think of trying it out with boots.


----------



## collectingpennies (Mar 31, 2015)

J.Schaef said:


> Rainy pass here in Seattle could tailor pants for you. Not sure I'd trust anyone else. They are amazing, and a lot of companies will honor warranties if rainy pass does the work.


Seattle's across the country from me.  It would mean I have to ship it over there and pay them to tailor it then ship it back to me. Sounds kind of a pain to do...?


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

If it were me, I would definitely not try to get them altered unless it was my last option- like you said, alteration could compromise waterproofness, etc and just be an all around pain (not to mention an added expense to the original cost of the pants). Plus it could affect the interior gaiter in a bad way. If a child's size works without alteration, then that seems to be a no-brainer. It seems it would be worth taking your boots into a shop to try them on together...

So much easier than finding someone to alter them and then waiting for the alteration, then hoping it was done in a way that maintains their integrity.


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

J.Schaef said:


> Rainy pass here in Seattle could tailor pants for you. Not sure I'd trust anyone else. They are amazing, and a lot of companies will honor warranties if rainy pass does the work.


Sweet I need two pair tailored


----------



## collectingpennies (Mar 31, 2015)

deagol said:


> If it were me, I would definitely not try to get them altered unless it was my last option- like you said, alteration could compromise waterproofness, etc and just be an all around pain (not to mention an added expense to the original cost of the pants). Plus it could affect the interior gaiter in a bad way. If a child's size works without alteration, then that seems to be a no-brainer. It seems it would be worth taking your boots into a shop to try them on together...
> 
> So much easier than finding someone to alter them and then waiting for the alteration, then hoping it was done in a way that maintains their integrity.


Thanks. I thought the same.... I'll take my boots in the shop and try out pants. Hopefully I can fit in a youth just fine.


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

deagol said:


> If it were me, I would definitely not try to get them altered unless it was my last option- like you said, alteration could compromise waterproofness, etc and just be an all around pain (not to mention an added expense to the original cost of the pants). Plus it could affect the interior gaiter in a bad way. If a child's size works without alteration, then that seems to be a no-brainer. It seems it would be worth taking your boots into a shop to try them on together...
> 
> So much easier than finding someone to alter them and then waiting for the alteration, then hoping it was done in a way that maintains their integrity.


If you send them to rainy pass, most of these are a non issue (accept for cost)

I am in no way affiliated with rainy pass, but have used them on several occasions, and they are fantastic. Like I said, their repairs are so good that companies will often warranty their work.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

deagol said:


> If it were me, I would definitely not try to get them altered unless it was my last option- *like you said, alteration could compromise waterproofness,…
> *
> *...Plus it could affect the interior gaiter in a bad way….*
> 
> So much easier than finding someone to alter them and then waiting for the alteration, then hoping it was done in a way that maintains their integrity.


I'm a little curious,..! How much of an issue is some slightly "compromised" WP'ing at the Cuffs??? Presumably with a mid/higher end snowboard pant, the original cuffs are taped or seam sealed at the factory. So cutting them to shorten, you lose that. But the pant leg material itself is WP. So what does it matter if a little moisture seeps thru the newly altered cuff seam? I mean really,..? How much protection does a snowboard pants waterproofing provide at the cuffs? 

Pant legs go over your boots/bindings,.. Boots are presumably WP. Wet or melting snow _between_ the boot and pant? I really don't see a problem.

Now,.. I do understand being worried about having a tailor ruin an expensive pair of pants, and I also "get" the concern about the gaiter being sewn back in improperly,.. But a good competent tailor shouldn't F' that up!! :shrug: 
_*-post posting edit-* 
Having read the above comments about that Rainy Pass place,.. They do sound like the perfect solution to being unsure of where to take your pants for proper alterations! _

I am not trying to be dismissive or marginalize your concerns. It's just this seems like a lot of excessive worry over nothing much to me. :embarrased1:
(_…altho I do admit the possibility that I am ignorant of, or have overlooked a very real issue!_) :dunno:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

marjaruth said:


> So... I have a dilemma on whether if I should buy women's or youth pants. I am 5'0" or 60 inches tall. The issue is that if I buy women's pants- it will be crazy long and would mean it would need to get tailored. But I would be concerned if it would compromise the function of it (waterproofability and breathability of the pants) if I got it tailored.... OR.... I get youth's pants in XXL and I know I wouldn't need the length tailored. My question is that I am concerned that if I bought Youth... it would be too short to cover snowboard boots or get women's pants and get it tailored. Thoughts or advice?


I bought a pair of wicked goretex pants, forget the brand, but they are the "official" Snowboard park crew pants for Whistler.

They are way too big for me & I guess whoever owned them first

The legs were just chewed to shit.
I just cut them right where the cuff started on the inside.
Now it's all cuff, no pant. Even just the shitty cuff does a good enough job keeping the snow out.

I can't fuckin' stand long pants like that. I look for short little fat kid pants all the time. Floods are the ticket for boardin'.

Had a pair of SPYDER pants once a couple years ago that were purposely short.
For those skier clowns. awesome pant though.
Googled it for shits & giggles
What, $800 bucks for these stupid floods, holy fawk.

Buy the floods, they won't get fucked like the long ones will.


TT


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm a little surprised 5' isn't just a womens s/xs. It's certainly on the shorter in stature side, but spinners aren't all that unusual.


----------



## collectingpennies (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm right on the border of S/M. Unfortunately a lot of pants out there are already too long even if it's a S. Even in jeans or leggings, I still have to roll up my jeans unless I buy my clothes from the Petites/Juniors section. They certainly don't have Petites/Juniors for snowboarding clothes. I recently bought a snowboarding jacket and I was disappointed that the arm length was too long. Clothing has always been a problem of mine. I always had to get everything altered or shortened. I never did for snowboarding clothes so that is why I asked...


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

marjaruth said:


> I'm right on the border of S/M. Unfortunately a lot of pants out there are already too long even if it's a S. Even in jeans or leggings, I still have to roll up my jeans unless I buy my clothes from the Petites/Juniors section. They certainly don't have Petites/Juniors for snowboarding clothes. I recently bought a snowboarding jacket and I was disappointed that the arm length was too long. Clothing has always been a problem of mine. I always had to get everything altered or shortened. I never did for snowboarding clothes so that is why I asked...


Rainy pass.

Just give them a call.

Rainy Pass Repair


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

K here are some chic pants

brand new RIDE junior snowboard pants+ 686+ Volcom

Rea the description then look @ the pictures. Then read it again:embarrased1:

I basically explained the pants you are looking for, before you said you were looking for them. Spooky:embarrased1:

The black ones I just sold, but I loved em just cause they were floods


TT


----------

